# Need identification



## Legmaker72 (Jan 22, 2020)

Can anyone help with identification of this little guy. Found wandering here in Fl.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jan 22, 2020)

That's a baby gopher tortoise. They're highly protected in Florida. You can let it go close to where you found it or maybe if you contact fish and game they can tell you what to do or where to bring it.


----------



## Legmaker72 (Jan 22, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> That's a baby gopher tortoise. They're highly protected in Florida. You can let it go close to where you found it or maybe if you contact fish and game they can tell you what to do or where to bring it.


Thanks !


----------



## theTurtleRoom (Jan 22, 2020)

Yeah, unless it was in some peril (hanging out in the road etc.) I would recommend just leaving it be. There are heavy fines associated with even 'harassing' Gopher tortoises in Florida which even picking it up as you did for your pictures could be considered. Unless you are really worried you are probably safer not letting fish & game know you went near it! lol


----------



## Calaveras (Jan 22, 2020)

Cool little guy. I would want to take it outside town and let it go.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jan 22, 2020)

Cute ‘lil guy!


----------



## TammyJ (Jan 23, 2020)

It's adorable, of course. I wish it a long and safe life from wherever you release it!


----------



## William Lee Kohler (Jan 25, 2020)

Funny it's started to grow so maybe a month or so old but isn't all dirty from burrowing or being in the dirt. Unless maybe in a flood it should not be that clean if wild. Maybe is an escapee from captivity?


----------

